# Sparkly green EOTD, hot pink/purple FOTD, pale blue FOTD



## mistella (Jan 23, 2007)

/////


----------



## lipshock (Jan 23, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS.  All of them, seriously.  You are so, so pretty!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 23, 2007)

Now this is haute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I love that you post so many looks with the products. You're gonna be a *favorite* soon.


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 23, 2007)

all of the looks are freaking gorgeous...damnnn girl...wow


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 23, 2007)

You are mucho talented, girl!  And you're GORGEOUS!  Yowza!  We've got a hot one here, Specktrettes!


----------



## ishtarchick (Jan 23, 2007)

whoa!!! you're stunning!!! i love that last pic! your skin looks so perfect!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2007)

that last one. OH that last one!!! love the skills girl!
tut please, kthxbye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you're like a much much hotter devon aoki!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 23, 2007)

i love the last one. your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## mistella (Jan 23, 2007)

awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you!!


----------



## TheRitz (Jan 23, 2007)

very very gorgeous. i love all 3 looks. you have so much area for ur eyshadow....=-]


----------



## labwom (Jan 23, 2007)

I really like the first pic! Very beautiful!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jan 23, 2007)

Please Do A Tutorial!! I'm Begging You!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 23, 2007)

very pretty 
stunning


----------



## Cherrie (Jan 23, 2007)

You are absolutly gorgeous and your makeup is flawless.. you'd make a beautiful model.. has anyone ever tell you that? =0P


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 23, 2007)

I really love the last one!  You are so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No offense, but I'm a bit unsure of the first one, it looks a bit packed, for my taste anyway.  You still look fabulous though


----------



## macface (Jan 23, 2007)

mistella I  really  love your makeup keep posting up more pictures.I love your work.


----------



## squirlymoo (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, _someone_ is just smokin hot. Impeccable blending, too.

What lashes did you use on the bottom for the last look?


----------



## Mother's Milk (Jan 23, 2007)

so hot! love it!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm in love with the second look!  And the lashes on the third look?  Fabulous!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 23, 2007)

all the looks....very pretty


----------



## Emmi (Jan 23, 2007)

Love those all.. but my favorite is that gay smoky eye look!!! You should make a tut for those!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 23, 2007)

i love them all but i especially love the purple-fuschia colours on you !!! 

you're so pretty !!!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 23, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## mellz (Jan 23, 2007)

They all look great but I especially love the pink one. The colors are fantastic


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 23, 2007)

mega beautiful!!


----------



## RobinG (Jan 23, 2007)

I think they all look beautiful. Would come marry me so I can have a live in artist to work on me?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 23, 2007)

All of them look great.


----------



## linkas (Jan 23, 2007)

Very hot!!


----------



## abisshh (Jan 23, 2007)

Its absolutely fantastic!!!!! You are very pretty and all your looks are amazing!!!!!


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jan 23, 2007)

Simply stunning......this is talent!


----------



## User67 (Jan 23, 2007)

:ilike:


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 23, 2007)

you are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 23, 2007)

i love the makeup gorgeous!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 23, 2007)

gorgeous! could you do a tutorial of the first look please?!? pleeeease? hehe.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Gorgeous! I especially love the second and third ones. You have amazing skin, and you're sooo pretty! I'm jealous. Haha.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow!  You are so talented, I love them all!


----------



## asphyxiad0ll (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh my goodness.. you are SO beautiful. And what skills!


----------



## niquewebb (Jan 23, 2007)

i really liked how you put a bunch of eyeshadow under the eye, very hot.


----------



## mistella (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *squirlymoo* 

 
_Well, someone is just smokin hot. Impeccable blending, too.

What lashes did you use on the bottom for the last look?_

 
Hi!! I got them at a beauty supply, they were in a clear case with a blue bottom. they were $1.99. they don't have a name or number though Thank you for the compliments


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 24, 2007)

I love it all, your skin, blending, variances, face *besos*


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 24, 2007)

this is hawt! your hawt! i love it!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 24, 2007)

god your gorgeous!! your skin is flawless, you application is imaculate and your skills are honestly amazing!!! please please please keep posting


----------



## Lollie (Jan 24, 2007)

You are utterly gorgeous! Flawless skin, make-up, pretty face... *sigh*


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 24, 2007)

I adore the last one and btw, you are sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 24, 2007)

why why why are you so pretty!!?!??!?


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 24, 2007)

you're such a stunner, these are all fantastic <3


----------



## trinhduck (Jan 24, 2007)

goreous! you remind me of the fast and the furious hhaha..nice job


----------



## ccarp001 (Jan 24, 2007)

wow! i love all these looks! you're skin is flawless : )


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 24, 2007)

Goodness. How have I not commented on this yet?!? All the looks are amazing. You have great talent! I love it!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh wow, your working with some mad skillz there!  All the looks are gorgeous!!!  Looking forward to furture posts


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jan 27, 2007)

You have such beautiful skin!


----------



## Daligani (Jan 27, 2007)

Holy frickin' crappola 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



These are all awesome. You're awesome. 
I'm in love with your face.. like, seriously. You're so adorabley beautiful that I just want to hug you lol


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 27, 2007)

love all of the looks...and your skin is FLAWLESS i love the beyonce glo!


----------



## p3nut (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow! You're incredibly gorgeous...!

I love the last two looks!

xo.


----------



## mistella (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_Holy frickin' crappola 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



These are all awesome. You're awesome. 
I'm in love with your face.. like, seriously. You're so adorabley beautiful that I just want to hug you lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  that's so cute! you're so sweet haha


----------



## bklyn (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi. I'm new here and completely obsessed w u. Oh it would be a dream if you did a tutorial someday, even if it's just putting up pics of the stages.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 7, 2007)

Incredible!!


----------



## snowkei (Feb 7, 2007)

wooo I love them all!!


----------



## xitsvivx (Feb 7, 2007)

Lovely!!


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 7, 2007)

::dances:: I see pink!!!!! Ohhhhh!!! hehe... you are so pretty.


----------



## LolaStarz (Feb 7, 2007)

Your eyes always look so gorgeous. Great skin too! Love it!!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Feb 7, 2007)

all amazing


----------



## aizacity (Feb 8, 2007)

wow.  i want to put you in my display case.  you're so cute!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Feb 8, 2007)

The green and black is my favourite. I love the glitter.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 27, 2007)

I love your style. You are so cute!


----------



## Jen-Jen (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You take amazing pics!!!!!!
I'm a HUGE fan of the pink application.

I deffinately agree with bklyn. You should deffinately do a tutorial someday when you have the time!


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 27, 2007)

beautiful looks


----------



## DevinGirl (Feb 27, 2007)

*These rock!!!  I love the 1st look!!!*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 27, 2007)

Did i comment on this one yet? Hehe, if not I have to say again, you are uber hot and so is your makeup


----------



## majacat (Jun 27, 2007)

​[/quote]

Wich Lashes do you use.. seems to me as you are using the same top lashes on most of your pics?


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## stephie06 (Jun 27, 2007)

mistella, you're fabulous! seriously, you and snowkei have some of my most favorite fotds!


----------



## mistella (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *majacat* 

 
_



​
_

 
Wich Lashes do you use.. seems to me as you are using the same top lashes on most of your pics?[/quote]

i dont really remember, I get a lot of my lashes from beauty supplies. I use MAC #6 and #7 too


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 27, 2007)

I love all of your looks & really like your face shape!


----------



## verdge (Jun 27, 2007)

your fotd's are gorgeous!!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 27, 2007)

these are all beautiful!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 27, 2007)

you're so freakin hott and your mu looks beautiful on you


----------



## Jessimaka (Jun 27, 2007)

I love those. I especially love the dark ones with the glitter!!


----------



## breathless (Jun 27, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## Bybs (Jun 27, 2007)

As usual....I LOVE them all!


----------



## gigiproductions (Jun 28, 2007)

all of these are amazing!


----------

